# Can't access YouTube via my Bolt+



## jadziedzic (Apr 20, 2009)

This is odd: if I try to access YouTube via the built-in app on my Bolt+ the TiVo just sits there and is basically unresponsive; I have to power cycle the Bolt+ to get it back (TiVo button, etc., have no effect when it gets in this state). Anyone else seeing this issue?


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

Yep. Only tried it once but same thing. I tried to access YouTube App and got a black screen. It crashed my Bolt. Had to reboot. Weird since YouTube has been the most reliable streaming app on my Bolt. I'll try it again later today ..


----------



## tthompson (Jul 31, 2012)

My you Tube has not worked on Tivo for couple weeks. It used to work perfect. You Tube still works through smart tv and fire stick. So not a problem with you tube


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

jadziedzic said:


> This is odd: if I try to access YouTube via the built-in app on my Bolt+ the TiVo just sits there and is basically unresponsive; I have to power cycle the Bolt+ to get it back (TiVo button, etc., have no effect when it gets in this state). Anyone else seeing this issue?


Contact customer support and demand an upgrade to a Edge.


----------



## tthompson (Jul 31, 2012)

You Tube worked ok on my bolt+today after not working for weeks.


----------



## Dan Coleman (Nov 9, 2019)

xberk said:


> Yep. Only tried it once but same thing. I tried to access YouTube App and got a black screen. It crashed my Bolt. Had to reboot. Weird since YouTube has been the most reliable streaming app on my Bolt. I'll try it again later today ..


I do the same, but I have to put it to sleep and wake it up after rebooting for it to work.


----------



## lamurray81 (Dec 15, 2015)

Same thing is happening to me right now, but I have a cat on my lap. I made the mistake of selecting YouTube results after a failed search. Does anyone know how to reset a Bolt from a black screen?


----------



## Sonyad (Sep 2, 2014)

Youtube worked fine for me. I have a Bolt. I don't know how that differs from a Bolt+. I'm also using the older interface if that makes a difference.


----------



## ManeJon (Apr 14, 2018)

I have that happen - not all the time. I think all the apps, Netflix, Prime, and Youtube have caused my Bolt to reboot - again works most of the time but not all the time


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

Mine does that every few times, but enough that I stopped trying to use any of the apps. I have FireTV Cubes on my TV's now for streaming.


----------



## MTBMaster (Jan 19, 2013)

jadziedzic said:


> This is odd: if I try to access YouTube via the built-in app on my Bolt+ the TiVo just sits there and is basically unresponsive; I have to power cycle the Bolt+ to get it back (TiVo button, etc., have no effect when it gets in this state). Anyone else seeing this issue?


If I try to launch the Hulu, YouTube or Prime app on my main Bolt+ box (21.10.1.v8-USC-11-849), it crashes (Netflix works fine). Black screen, unresponsive; one time, just for kicks, I waited 20 minutes. Nothing. Had to power cycle. Guess TiVo devs haven't heard of sandboxing apps? Reminds me of Mac System Software 6/7...

Launching any of those apps on my 4K TiVo Minis (hooked up to the Bolt+), however, works. Go figure.


----------



## rfa5 (Jan 1, 2018)

I contacted Tivo about this issue as it was happening to me and here is what they said:
Go to APPS. ADD & MANAGE APPS
Uncheck the app (You Tube)
Force a connection to Tivo Service by going to SETTINGS>NETWORK SETTINGS>TIVO SERVICE CONNECTION
Return to Add and Manage apps and put a checkmark in the box (You Tube)
Force another connection to the Tivo Service
Restart or Powercycle the Tivo Device and open App again

I did all the above and so far it seems to be working OK. Time will tell if this is definitely a fix!


----------



## mblloyd (Feb 11, 2007)

MTBMaster said:


> If I try to launch the Hulu, YouTube or Prime app on my main Bolt+ box (21.10.1.v8-USC-11-849), it crashes (Netflix works fine). Black screen, unresponsive; one time, just for kicks, I waited 20 minutes. Nothing. Had to power cycle. Guess TiVo devs haven't heard of sandboxing apps? Reminds me of Mac System Software 6/7...
> 
> Launching any of those apps on my 4K TiVo Minis (hooked up to the Bolt+), however, works. Go figure.


Same circumstance but crashing with Prime app chosen. 
1 selected Prime
2 screen suggested I try later
3 immediately chose to re-try Prime
4 screen went black and system went dead

I rebooted and noticed that the System Information had a meaningless date (19??) for the last VCM connection.

Forced an update and all is working. Could not repeat the failure.


----------



## johhn14 (Jan 18, 2006)

Having the same problems with YouTube and Prime. 

only other one I use is Netflix and that’s worked reliably so far (knock on wood). Driving me mental to the point that I’ve started reviewing exit strategies from TiVo after being pretty loyal. The economics say stick with it but the experience is frustrating!


----------



## rfa5 (Jan 1, 2018)

rfa5 said:


> I contacted Tivo about this issue as it was happening to me and here is what they said:
> Go to APPS. ADD & MANAGE APPS
> Uncheck the app (You Tube)
> Force a connection to Tivo Service by going to SETTINGS>NETWORK SETTINGS>TIVO SERVICE CONNECTION
> ...


Well after a day or two the problem did return, so this "fix" from Tivo didn't cut it! So frustrating!


----------



## jadziedzic (Apr 20, 2009)

MOCA appears to be acting up as well. I have an external fan, and the ODT is reasonable; maybe it's time to try to get a replacement (Edge?) from TiVo?


----------



## the_Skywise (Nov 27, 2000)

Are you all on TE4? I'm running TE3 on my Bolt+ and YouTube is working fine (okay - it occasionally crashes if I run a long livestream)


----------



## Ti Vo User (Nov 15, 2020)

For the past several weeks youtube has not worked on my bolt. Time to take advantage of the Amazon Black Friday deals and get the Amazon Fire TV Recast and some fire tv sticks.

I like the TiVo remote, but if they don’t support YouTube App then as a very long time user I am out of here. I go back to the DirectTV TiVo units. 

Sad day TiVo does not support us any more. RIP TiVo


----------



## rfa5 (Jan 1, 2018)

Just bumping this thread I have noticed that You Tube now works every time I go to use it. I didn't do anything on my end except for the rebooting procedure Tivo recommended...which didn't do a thing as the problem continued back then. But for the last several weeks get no black screens nor Bolt reboots when going to You Tube or Prime Video. Guess they had some sort of fix on Tivo's end? Anyone else still having problems?


----------

